# Wheelhorse 520-8 on ebay



## Shipman1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
I just noticed this on e-bay. thought some out there might want to know.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260205052019&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Shipman and welcome to the Tractor Forum.

That is a nice looking tractor. Kinda wish I was closer to avoid shipping exp.

Andy


----------

